# TransEuropa Ferries



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone else received this I received an email yesterday I think they go into Ostend. Has anyone used this company before.

TransEuropa Ferries would like to announce the launch of our Blue Loyalty Card scheme. 

The price is as follows: 

Six single or 48 hour crossings for £199 or 299 Euros (averaging a price £33/50euros per sailing).



These sailings can be taken at any time in the year, subject to availability. The card is valid for a year from the date purchased.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

*Just noticed it for Cars only*

Just read the end of the e mail - offer for cars only.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hello Sonja

I have heard of them etc etc

They offer excellent prices but if you are over 6.00 metres, you need to book by phone 01843 595522. They are not worried if you are a "bit over" on size - they told me to book a 7.5 metre van as 7.00 metres.

The ships are not busy as they convey mostly freight. Also, if you are on the early crossing ex Ramsgate, you can arrive the night before and sleep on the docks.

Food on board is better value than elsewhere on the Eastern Channel.

Sadly, I am unable to sail with them as there is a local byelaw in Ramsgate prohibiting dogs from the docks.

Russell


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonja

We have used Transeuropa Ferries several times, and have found their prices to be very competetive. Food onboard is very good and as they do not take foot passengers or coaches on board the ships are not crowded.The downside for some is that it is a 4 hour crossing from Ramsgate to Ostend. As Russell has said you can turn up the night before the morning crossing and overnight at the ferry terminal. We usually catch the evening ferry on a Friday, arrive in Ostend about midnight and overnight on the aire near to the railway station. The next morning we travel up to the aire at Brugge and spend Saturday and Sunday there departing in time to catch the Sunday evening ferry back to Ramsgate.
The Blue Card is excellent value for 6 x 48 hour crossings, if it applied to motorhomes we would definitely buy one.

edit I have e-mailed Transeuropa to ask if they plan to extend there offer to motorhomes, will post their reply if any.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I get extremely jealous of all m/hers living in the south east. They seem to be able to drive for a short while, hop on a ferry and there they are in France. I have two options, pay £400 plus for Plymouth/Roscoff or a days drive to Dover to start then another day when finished the trip. Being the only driver it does tend to take the edge off a trip.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Had the following reply from Transeuropa Ferries over the weekend.

*Dear Sir,

For the moment we only have the blue loyalty card for people travelling with a car. It is possible that in the very near future, we will have that kind of card as well for people travelling with camper.

If we do have this price, we will send a mailing to all our clients, to inform them.

Kind Regards 
TransEuropa Ferries *

Will keep you informed of any further developments.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hello

I am not advising anyone to do this, but I reckon if you turned up with a ticket for a car they would let you on.

Russell


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Have just received the following from Transeuropa Ferries by e-mail.
It would seem that they have taken my e-mail to them into consideration.

Dear Sir, Madam,

Transeuropa Ferries would like to announce the launch of our Blue Loyalty Card scheme.
The price is as follows:

Six single or 48 hour crossings for £199 or 299 Euros (averaging a price £33/50euros per sailing) for a car + max 9 passengers.

*Six single or 48 hour crossings for £299 or 449 Euros (averaging a price £50/75euros per sailing) for a minibus/van/camper + max 9 passengers.*

These sailings can be taken at any time in the year, subject to availability. The card is valid for a year from the date purchased. 
Yours sincerely

Transeuropa Ferries

Passenger Department


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Brian

Thanks for updating us with this.

With an average fare of £50 each way that is not bad value - if you use them all in high season!

TEF's off peak fares are unbelieveable - I think they had one early in the year at about £32 return for a "short stop".

I wish them well but the "no dogs allowed at Ramsgate port" prevents me.

Russell


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I got the offer too but realised it only applied to cars. Would definitely use it if it extended to MH's


----------

